# Spool Width and Other Reel Specs . . . Some Questions



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have some questions about how reel specifications affect casting distance . . .

How does spool width affect casting distance & why ?

Does spool diameter have a similar effect and why ?

Is there an optimum width to diameter ratio and why ?

Thanks & Tight Lines !


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Are you asking spinning or conventional.....big difference.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Does it make a difference why?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dsurf said:


> Are you asking spinning or conventional.....big difference.


I'm sorry . . . Conventional reels.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Ive found that with reels like Akios that the spool is just lower to the rod making it easier to hold and control when casting i started casting with a Daiwa seagate 30 and had it slip a few times when casting


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Spool size and distance,

First I’ll say that for fishing applications it is more important to find what you are comfortable with and enjoy casting. Work on tuning that reel to your preferences and enjoy fishing it!!

For all out distance, you need to match the reel that you are using to the line diameter that you are throwing with a general understanding of how far you can throw. Example – If I load a 5500 size reel with .35mm (15 lb test) line and throw a full on tournament style cast with a long rod I’m going to dump the spool long before the sinker hits the ground. Wrong application for me. Now someone else may be able to throw the same setup and still have line left. For me a 65 or 66 size reel would be the right tool.

A 5500 size reel (a narrower spool, great for .28mm line) has different braking requirements than a wider spool while throwing the same sinker/line combination. With both spools full and a long cast employed, the 5500 is going to reduce diameter much faster as the line comes off. This adds “natural braking” and allows you to roll mags off much faster in flight. If overfilled (humped) it requires more initial braking (closer mag setting) but lets you roll off faster in flight.

A 65/66 (great for .31/.35 line) size reel has different characteristics. The line level does not drop as quickly and provides less “natural braking”. You have to be a little more cautious when rolling off the mags to avoid and in flight blowup. The additional mass of the spool also comes into play creating a flywheel effect and requiring more braking.

Moving up in size/mass generally requires more braking to control spool over run in flight.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Does it make a difference why?


Fixed spool vs revolving spool......most consequential is the way line comes off the fixed spool....in loops........the size of the loops largely dependent on the diameter of the spool lip......the size of the loops can impact distance where there can be friction with the blank and/or the first guide.......has the domino affect where you get into guide placement...far more significant for fixed spooled reels.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Spool size and distance,
> 
> First I’ll say that for fishing applications it is more important to find what you are comfortable with and enjoy casting. Work on tuning that reel to your preferences and enjoy fishing it!!
> 
> ...


Tommy,

Have any tournament casters ever experimented with custom reels, perhaps with a larger diameter than stock spool which is also much narrower than OEM ? 

I was thinking about something along the lines of a Anbassadeur 7500 CT C3 or 8000 reel with a very narrow spool & frame, but more line capacity than a 5500 or 6500 reel, magged, and modded to an Ultracast design with premium bearings.

Could the spool also be drilled to lighten it and reduce inertia ? Of course, balancing it would be mandatory

Thanks . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

After you've put it to use Dave, let us know how much of a difference it makes in your distance casting.....surf, pier, jetty, in the field....you name it....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Have any tournament casters ever experimented with custom reels, perhaps with a larger diameter than stock spool which is also much narrower than OEM ?
> 
> ...


People have experimented over the years but I don't know of that specific configuration. IMHO a tall, narrow spool like that would be hard to tame if you were running thin diameter line for max distance. 

Give it a go, I'll be interested to see your results.

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> People have experimented over the years but I don't know of that specific configuration. IMHO a tall, narrow spool like that would be hard to tame if you were running thin diameter line for max distance.
> 
> Give it a go, I'll be interested to see your results.
> 
> Tommy


Tommy,

In my hands, the results would be far from conclusive. On the other hand, geting several different tournament casters to give it a try should provide better data. 

Do you think casters at an event would be willing to "give it a go" between roundss or could it throw their timing off and hurt them in competition, later on ?

I'll look into the reel situation . . . May take a while, but I have a friend in the UK that might be able to do the spool, etc, without it costing me an arm and a leg.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Tommy,
> 
> In my hands, the results would be far from conclusive. On the other hand, geting several different tournament casters to give it a try should provide better data.
> 
> ...


Ok, now I have questions....what is it you expect to achieve?

I have a BG7000HSN, which has a narrower spool and frame, and higher capacity. It's a hunky reel which is useless for getting any distance in the surf. Would never consider pimping it for distance casting of any means. What Tommy said about a tall narrow spool is spot on.

Which one of the ABU Ultra Cast designs are you talking about? I have, and use, a UC6500C Ultra Cast reel. That design was famous for developing a spool-to-side-plate rub, which mine has. Still use it from the boat. It casts ok, but wouldn't recommend it for gaining any sort of distance, pimped or otherwise.

Drill holes in the spool? That's called whiffling. Look it up and you'll find that it's marketed for quick bursts of short distance casts. Try that in a distance casting reel, and all you'll get is a lighter reel, and you probably wouldn't even notice it.

Really not sure what your goal is for trying to develop what you think might be a better distance casting reel, by "modding" one, so I too would like to hear about your UK friend's response.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> Ok, now I have questions....what is it you expect to achieve?
> 
> I have a BG7000HSN, which has a narrower spool and frame, and higher capacity. It's a hunky reel which is useless for getting any distance in the surf. Would never consider pimping it for distance casting of any means. What Tommy said about a tall narrow spool is spot on.
> 
> ...


Ok . . . To minimize confusion, I numbered my replies in the same order you posed your questions.

(1) Obviously, I'm looking for increased distance, since this is the Distance Casting forum . . . LOL !

(2) From what I have read and heard, narrower spool reels throw farther than wider ones. Conversely, I have also read and heard exactly the opposite.

Some examples . . .

*http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,227826,227847*

*http://www.senortuna.com/main/showthread.php?t=11863*

*http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/threads/a-challenge-why-a-narrow-spool.157944/*

*http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/threads/amount-of-line-on-multiplier.57503/*

etc, etc, etc . . .

I'm not looking at increasing capacity, but sufficient capacity, as Tommy implied, in a narrower spool. Naturally, a larger diameter spool would be necessary to achieve that.

(3) By "Ultra-Cast design", I mean that the bearings are housed inside the Spool.

(4) Holes - "whiffling" - An effort to reduce inertia by lightening the Spool.

(5) Goal by "modding" an existing reel - I wouldn't have to "re-invent the wheel" and could use existing right-side ( or left-side ) drive components and both sideplates.

Please remember, I'm not an expert . . . I'm only looking for facts, since both sides, as you saw above, are claiming to be right.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I don't make it a habit to open links, so you're on your own there.

Increased distance and sufficient capacity? It depends on what type of fishing you're planning to do with your dream reel. One reel doesn't fit all applications.

The bearings in the Ultra Cast UC6500C are outside the spool, not inside. Many of the other ABU reels I own, in various sizes, which do not have the words "ultra cast" in the nomenclature, have the bearings on the inside of the spool. Like I previously said, there are different variations of reels called by the name "ultra cast" that ABU manufactured. So what I contributed above is all I can help you with.

You said you were thinking 7500 or 8000. I'll say it again, whiffling is marketed for quick bursts at short distances, not suited to 7500 or 8000 reels. If you want to cast a 7500 or 8000 amongst some lily pads all day long, then by all means drill some holes to get the reduced inertia you're looking for.

"Do you think casters at an event would be willing to "give it a go" between roundss or could it throw their timing off and hurt them in competition, later on ?" Good luck with that. During the competitions I attended, there was no such thing as "between rounds". You ever attend one of those meets, lately? Maybe they've changed, but knowing how much they need to get done, I doubt it. Even if there is a break, for whatever reason, they've got other things to concentrate on.

I'm still interested in the response you get from your UK friend. Let's hear it when that comes around.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There is no single surf casting reel that works for all applications. That's why you will see everything from a 55 size reel up to 7500/30 and bigger on the beach. 

For fishing, I start with a target species then select the reel that I believe best fits that task. I believe in matching the line diameter (lb test) to give the best combination of capacity/strength/distance. If drum fishing, I want a reel that's going to hold around 275-300 yards of line. If I'm in a crowd (cape point) I prefer 18-25 lb test so that dictates a 66-75 size reel to give the capacity needed. If on an open stretch of beach, give me a 65 size reel and 15 lb test and I'll be a happy camper. 

The "ultracast" (I am referring to "bearings in spool") style reels generally will outcast a reel with the bearings in the end caps with all other factors being equal. The 7500 falls into the later category. If you narrow a 7500 spool/cage the reel is no longer (IMHO) a 20-25 lb test reel. Depending on how much it is cut down it could easily become a 15 lb test reel to maintain the 275 yard capacity for drum fishing. With the inherent advantage a 6500 (bearings in spool) already holds in casting performance, why do all this work? I understand if you like to tinker and experiment, hell that's how breakthroughs are made, but it seems like a lot of work to reinvent an already solid wheel. I believe (MY OPINION) that the taller narrow spool of a cut 7500 would be both difficult to tame and provide a shorter cast than a 6500. 

There is a reason why tournament casters go for the smallest reel that holds adequate line for the sinker/line diameter they have chosen.

My opinion, your results may vary,

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, Tommy!

I'm just curious and wsnted to experiment. I'm down in FL for 2 weeks, right now but, if my contact in the UK can do up a spool and frame for me, it should at least be educational.

Tight Lines !


----------

